# A Father's Love



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

Well I've been working on this for a while so enjoy;

========================================================== 
Rain lashed against the thick glass windows, wind howled outside as if it was seeking a way in. Menials sat in the gloom filled room the dim light of cogitator and logic machines illuminating dull, slack faces. Hooded and cowled adepts shuffled past, talking or chanting in hushed tones, two grey robed adepts walked together mutter to each other.

“How long until they move?” asked the adept on the left.

“Soon, I have sent the messages, all is in readiness.” Replied the other adept, pulling their hood lower over their face, “My mistress will be here soon”

The adept on the left smiled, “Yes she will won’t she?” a small stiletto dropped in to his palm and he seemed to stumble for a moment butting against the other adept, as the steel went into the adepts heart his murderer whispered in his ear “but my master _is_ here fool, die and despair”

Without a further word the murderer-adept walked away, leaving his victim to crumple to the ground and die in the dark hall. Another adept walked out from the shadows, removing her hood, she smiled.

“Oh so your boss is here?” she pulled her hood back up, “That’s good, now the party will finally start”

She walked off back down the hall, skirting the cooling corpse, humming a jaunty tune as she went.
==========================================================

more to follow, if you liked it or had any issues with it please post,

Zboy234


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

good start 
would like to read more


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

well folks here is some more....
==========================================================
++Major, advance on their left flank++

++Acknowledged, moving++
Major Heath Nikolas sprinted up the loose earthen barricade, unleashing a hail of hellfire at the surprised cultist heavy weapon squad, blasting them all away before they could respond, his men caught up.

“Sir, will you stop doing that?” whined the squad’s medic Arvin, “How are we supposed to do our job if you kill them all?”

“He is only doing his duty; to cleanse the heretic in His name” droned Gray; his purity seal covered armour rustling as he walked to inspect the carnage.

Arvin snorted “Oh shove it where the sun don’t-“

++All squads return to HQ, enemy is cleansed, repeat; enemy is cleansed, acknowledge++

Heath looked at his soldiers, “Be quiet” then he spoke into his vox;

++This is Squad Nikolas, acknowledged over and out++

The squad of five shouldered their hellguns and trudged back down the barricades over to the prefab HQ, a Inquisitorial ‘I’ was embossed over the gates, Heath made the sign of the aqullia before he walked into the compound.

“Major Nikolas” a musical female voice drifted over the wind.
Heath walked towards the raised dais in the middle of the compound’s courtyard and he dropped to one knee and removed his helmet, “My Lady”

“Rise and inform me why you assaulted that cultist heavy weapon squad alone?” asked the Inquisitor.

Heath looked up at the Lady Inquisitor Catherine De Villetta, long, braided, waist length ice blond hair, violet-blue eyes, and trim hourglass figure encased in the form-fitting power armour of the Adeptus Soritas, ‘My apologies Ma’am I believe my enthusiasm to enact the Emperor’s justice overcame me”

“Don’t give me that Major, although that was an exercise you will be punished, report to my chambers at 2200 hours, understood?” The Inquisitor said her face impassive and grave.

“Yes ma’am” The sergeant said equally impassive.

“Good, dismissed!”

The storm trooper saluted the inquisitor and walked out flanked but his squad total silent except over the vox waves;

++Damn it! Gray, if you added any more seals onto your armour you’ll turn into a walking cathedral++
++ Arvin! How dare you commit such blasphemy! I bear seals of the Emperor’s purity to protect me from the vile corruption of Chaos! ++

++Boys, will you do this later I can’t drown you out like I usually do++

++ Why so cold Natalia? ++

++Arvin, Gray quiet, now! ++

++Yes Sir++

++Acknowledged, Sir++

++Good, your orders are to return to barracks and rest, Corporal Phoenix++

++Sir, one question; when are we getting reinforced?++

++Tell you later, Dismissed++

The squad moved off towards the barracks, Natalia veered off towards the female side of the barracks while the rest of the squad kept on course, when they got to the door a bored looking scribe looked up and sniffed, “Hmm, Squad Nikolas, entry at 1455, fine you’re signed in, I’ll need your weapons”

Heath nodded and gave the clerk his hellgun, autopistol and knife, once Gray, Arvin and Phoenix handed over their weapons the squad all walked into the mess hall. Inside, a group of black fatigued men stood in single file; one stepped forward, saluted and said;

“Reinforcements for Squad Nikolas reporting for duty, Sir”

Heath pulled off his helmet, sighed and said” report to Corporal Phoenix, he’ll get you sorted and kitted out” 

The soldier saluted and fell back into rank, Phoenix walked up and said softly, “Well I guess that answers my question, eh boss?” 

“It does, since I’ve just got more soldiers I’ll have to do some paperwork for their new gear, come speak to me after I come back from the Inquisitor” Heath ordered.

“Got it sir, I’ll have them sorted out by then” replied Phoenix.

Heath turned on his heel and walked down the hall to the left, stopping at a door hastily spray painted with a stencilled; ‘MAJOR H.NIKOLAS ‘. Heath opened his door and closed it quietly and begun to remove his armour, he slipped on a fresh shirt and hung his armour on its waiting rack, he lay down on his bunk and observed the first rule of soldiering; when the shooting’s over, sleep
========================================================== Enjoy,

zboy234


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice... Expecting more:victory::biggrin:...


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's some more to read after you finish the currne instalment of 'Redemption' by Dirge. (Good work Dirge:biggrin
==================================================
The door of the hall slammed open, the outer surface of the door blackened and scorched, men in black, rune covered armour stormed in, lead by a giant with a horned, skull-topped stave, blue flames licked out from the eyes sockets of the horned skull, perfectly reflecting the colour of the leader’s eyes.

“Find the master of this place, and begin the rites” ordered the sorcerer, his voice a deep baritone.

The black armoured warriors moved away silently, shoving frightened menials and adepts out of their path, they stopped just before the entrance to the master’s chambers. Before the door stood gun servitors, armoured in brass-chased armour, glowing plasma weapons and gold plated heavy bolters were bolted to hunched shoulders. 

A tall, cowled female figure stepped forward, “Those who serve the darkness be gone, and you are not welcome here”

The largest black armoured warrior stepped forward, drawing a glowing, rune covered axe from the depth of his dark cloak, “Move wretch, my master shall not be denied!”

“Your master isn’t really on my list of priorities right now” replied the woman removing her hood, “So be as good as to run along”

With a snort of disgust the axe-armed warrior threw his weapon, sending it arching straight for the woman’s head, in a blink of the eye the axe was embedded in the warrior’s breastplate.

“How?” asked the dying warrior.	

‘Magic” said the woman simply, smiling innocently, “now boys, will you clean up for me?”

The servitors opened fire. Blurs of light filled the room as the black armoured warrior returned fire as they retreated, leaving their dead and wounded where they had fallen, the woman had walked through the firestorm unharmed, a thin power sword in her hand, slick with blood.

“That will be enough” rumbled the sorcerer’s voice through the confusion of battle; the sorcerer was standing next to the woman, his gauntleted hand thrust through her chest. The woman’s blade fell to the ground and the servitor’s weapons fell silent.

“You belong to the Great Manipulator now”
==================================================

Enjoy people,

-Zboy234


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks pretty good to me. If I may, I'd suggest you give it a quick spell/grammar check along with a proof-reading or three. The devil is in the detail, as they say. Still, you have quite a good start here. I shall be keeping my eye on it! :biggrin:

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's an update for y'all
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
“You understand the mission Major?” Catherine asked.

“So this is my punishment?” heath asked, “Just a simple purity sweep?”

“Yes, both the prospect of you having to do what could be a dangerous task and dealing with your daugh-“

“Not now ma’am” Heath snapped, then his voice returned to normal “is that all you require of me Lady?”

“Yes, and take your squad with you, I don’t need one of my best dying”
replied Catherine, “Transport will be ready as soon as you are, dismissed”

“I’ll be back within the month, if the emperor permits” Heath said and walked out into the driving rain.

“Major”

Heath turned and looked at the inquisitor.

“Be careful, her last communiqué indicated some trouble, her current report is overdue” the Inquisitor said, seeming to be lost for words.

“Don’t worry, she’s tough like her father and smart like her mother” Heath said before he walked toward the exit. 

“Flattery won’t get you out of this Heath; you need to stop avoiding her” 

“I know, I’ll be back soon” Heath said walking out the door.

“I hope you will” Catherine said to the empty room, “By His will I hope you do”

==========================================================

When Heath walked into the barracks the air was filled with the cheery, drunken sounds of an ring-side audience, Gray and Arvin were in the middle of the ring of men, throwing and dodging punches and kicks. Heath walked over to Phoenix who sat atop a nearby table drinking out of a steaming cup.

“Another one of their ‘arguments’?” Heath asked the other man, taking a seat next to him.

“Yep, I think it’s a discussion on who can knock the other on his back” Phoenix replied, taking another sip of his drink. Heath nodded and settled in to watch.

Grey was swinging from the left, holding counter-punches from Arvin away with his right, the medic dropped and rammed his shoulder into Gray’s stomach, the air whooped out of Gray’s lungs halting him for a second, Arvin wrapped his arms around Gray and lunged trying to overbalance the other man, but Gray twisted his body in mid-air and they both landed on the floor, Arvin on his back.

“I win” Gray said between gasps for air.

“Doesn’t count, I had you!” bellowed Arvin from the floor.

Heath chuckled and the room went quiet.

“Sir I didn’t-“began one of the newer men.

“Its fine I’m in a good mood, no court marshals, today, I was just coming in to request recruits for a mission from the Lady but, Arvin and Gray, I believe you just volunteered”

“Damn it sir, my leave is coming up!” whined Arvin.

“Oh we all you don’t need it, any idiot here has figured out what you’ve been doing in the medical buildings at night” replied Heath. Arvin glared but remained silent.”Gray, Arvin we’re shipping out tomorrow, I need two more volunteers”

“I’ll do it sir, Trooper Sven Arnolds, sir” Volunteered a bearish looking man, a dull metal bionic eye glowing with a bluish light.

“Good you’re in, another please”

“I’m in, someone needs to look after those two knuckle-heads you’re dragging about, sir” Echoed a female voice from the doorway. 

“Oh it’s you Nat” Arvin said, “Coming to look after me; I thought you didn’t have a heart”

“not likely, ifyou die we’ll have to requisition a new medic, and that’ll take forever” replied Natalia, striding towards the group of men.

“Fine, now shut it before we hear Arvin whine more” Heath ordered, “We leave in two hours get your gear sorted and pickup whatever you need from the armoury we won’t be coming back soon”

“Where are we going, sir?"asked Gray.

“To check on my daughter”.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Cheers,
zboy234


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

The body slipped of the sorcerer’s hand with a sucking sound, when it hit the ground the woman’s voice erupted from everywhere. Echoing and bouncing off the vaulted reaches of the vast chamber.

“Now that was very un-gentlemanly, don’t you think?” inquired the dead woman’s voice.

“Didn’t I just kill you?” asked the sorcerer casually, flicking blood off his hand.

“No not really, you of all people should know how easy it is to posses people, fortunately for me that’s my favourite psychic ability” replied the voice, mischievous and coy.

“So I killed a puppet?” 

“Yes, but I’ve left you a parting gift in there, care to look?”With a groan the dead body rose again and smiled, dribbling trails of blood seeping from the corner of its mouth, “And I believe it goes boom”

With a crack the body snapped its own neck and detonated. A storm of blood and gore filled the air as bone shards pinged of runic armour and yelps of pain when the shards sunk into flesh. The sorcerer stood through the hail, a blue haze surrounding him.

“Was that supposed to kill me? An implanted grenade?” inquired the sorcerer, his deep voice drowning out the groans of his wounded men.

‘Now not really, that’s just a way for me to vent, I have such a temper” retorted the female voice.

“I’m sorry, why don’t I apologise, face-to-face, I suppose you’re on the other side of those doors ?”

“Good guess”

“Very well” replied the sorcerer, turning to his men, “Get to work”

==========================================================

The shuttle rattled around Nikolas, he screwed his eyes shut and tried to control his acrobatic insides. He opened his eyes when the rattling finally ceased.

“Hate the atmosphere, hate it” whined Arvin, “I can stand a combat drop, but shuttles are a pain in the-”

“Will you shut up already!” yelled Sven over the roar of the engines, the trooper taking a dislike to medic as soon as they met. The medic glared but remained quiet.

[_Docking in 15 minutes please do not remove your restraints_] Buzzed the automated pilot, the vox fell silent and the cabin lights turned to green.

“So we’re hitching a ride?” asked Gray.

“Yep” replied Heath.

“With rogue trader? An individual operating without the blessing of the imperium?” Asked the pious storm trooper.

“Without the blessings of the Imperium, no, just without the blessings of some of the members of the Inquisition” asked Heath, turning in his seat to face Gray, “and the Lady De Villetta thinks this trader is trustworthy”

“None of those parasites deserve to live, they bleed away the strength of the Imperium, they are scarce better than pirates” spat Gray.

“I wouldn’t mention that around the trader, being the Lady’s brother and all” Natalia said from the back of the shuttle, “Not a very smart career move”

The cabin descended into quiet for a moment before Gray blurted, “The Lady’s brother? Major is that true?”

“Yes Gray. I know you have feelings towards rogue traders but this man is loyal to the Imperium and more importantly his sister, always the big brother” answered Heath.

“I apologise Major I did not mean-” Gray began.

“Don’t, I won’t tell the lady or the trader, just try to keep your temper in check, I don’t need the stress of replacing you” interrupted Heath.

“Thank you sir” replied Gray, letting a shuddering sigh of relief.

“No problem, now just settle in for the ride” Heath said and closed his eyes, “It’s not like we can do anything else”

==========================================================

The doors were scorched and blackened, but the adamantium stood defiant against the attentions of the dark warriors. The sorcerer was sitting atop a pile of fallen masonry, silently fuming.

“How long until we breach the door, we are on a time limit here!” demanded the sorcerer, lashing out at one of the ensorcelled gun-servitors, his fist levelling the squat automaton.

“These doors are thick, lord, I don’t believe we can breach them with the equipment we have and but the servitors could-” answered a warrior in a daemon visaged helmet, two burning pits of light glowing where his eyes should be.

“These things are useless to us while that woman is still breathing, as soon as I relax my hold over them, she’ll either detonate or make them attack us” explained the sorcerer, like a parent would to a child.

“Sir, perhaps we can bring in the ‘assets’?” asked the warrior, a third arm reaching over and retrieving the data slate in his left hand.

“No” snapped the sorcerer, “They will not be needed, understood?”

“Yes lord, I shall send for our caches to be opened?” asked the warrior.

“If we must, we have little to spare” the sorcerer said, deep in thought, “get what we need and no more”

“Yes lord” replied the warrior, and strode out of the chamber.

When his minion was gone the sorcerer sighed and said, “This isn’t going to be easy” he turned his hooded face to one of the servitors, “don’t you agree friend?”

The servitor turned its pale, pudgy face and groaned.

“I know how you feel...”

==========================================================

The airlock hissed and opened, dank steam wafted out from the shuttle as air rushed out of the cramped cabin. Robed enginseers scuttled forward,trailing servitors and acolytes but a albino, brown robed, elderly servitor aprroached the squad, ‘Welcome honoured guests, I am 459-40K’ it droned , through a scarred, antiquidated vocalizer, ‘please follow me to the master’

“Lead on” Heath said, keeping Gray in his peripheral vision as he followed the hunched cyborg. The storm trooper had put on his helmet, obscuring his face.

Heath breathed a sigh of relief, thanking the emperor for Gray’s obedience, or at least his restraint. His thumbed his vox bead into life and spoke quietly to his squad;
[_A warning: the master of this vessel might be...different...., but under no circumstances are you to open fire, or threaten to do so aboard this vessel am I understood?_]

[_Yes sir_] chorused the squad.

[_Good_] Heath switched off his vox bead and followed the servitor around the twists and turns of the ships interior, humming power feeds, snaked around the group, flickering terminals stood in shadowed alcoves.

After nearly a half-hour of marching the servitor halted before a bare adamantium wall, unadorned and unassuming. A frenzy of mechandrites snaked out from under the servitors grubby robes, linking into ports hidden under the floor’s grating. Hidden, wheezing pistons forced open the thick bulkhead, billowing steam rushed up, carrying the smell of heated oils and lubricant.

“I do need to replace that pair of pistons” echoed a voice from within the cavernous command chamber.

“Hello, John” Heath called out, a tall, thin man with long flowing black hair standing in the centre of a maelstrom of wires and data feeds, servo skulls bearing flickering pict- screens floated around the upper reaches of the chamber.

‘Heath, so you’re the one she sent?” John De Villetta asked, his pale face breaking into a smile, the left side of his face covered with a grinning half-mask.

“Remember I’m still her subordinate, she points I go” Heath replied, face deadpan, but slowly breaking into a smile.

“Well, that’s why I became a rogue trader, no bosses” John said, ‘But I couldn’t shake the family, everyone being an inquisitor and all”

“Can’t choose the family, but I need a ride over to Brelow” Heath replied.

“Any particular reason, all I know is; my sister just told me to carry some of her troopers wherever they wanted” John asked.

“Family”

“Crap.....”

"Yeah that's life...."


----------

